
Ten Years with a Hasselblad - leejo
https://leejo.github.io/2017/03/08/ten_years_with_a_hasselblad/
======
Finnucane
About a year ago I sold my two Mamiyas for a Hasselblad 503cx. The Mamiyas
never disappointed from an image point of view, but the Hasselblad is just a
lot easier to work with, and a lot easier to carry than an RB67. That is a big
beast.

